# New Vizsla puppy, crate training etc



## Jem Hornby

Hello everyone  We brought our new lil girlie Amber home on Saturday, she's the most adorable pup, she's so much smaller than I thought she would be only 7 weeks old, she's doing well with the crate and toilet training considering she's only a baby, like others have said I have to carry her outside to go as she hates the cold 

My question is about the crate training, we are determined to stick to it even if the crying in the night is terrible, she seems to like the crate but does cry after a while. The problem we have had which wasn't expected is the size of the crate.... i bought a 42" crate with a divider to use while she is a pup but she can get through the small gap on the side/bottom and ended up in the other side a few times, we didn't see her get through only felt confused to find her on the wrong side, we have decided to remove the divider in case she hurts herself/gets stuck but this is causing her to poop/wee in the crate. Has anyone else had these issues? I guess she'll grow quickly so we can put divider back when she's a bit bigger?

Any thoughts/tips would be greatly appreciated  - perhaps she can't hold it for 3 hours yet

p.s. hopefully the crying in the night will ease off, i see why many people give up, we go to her at 3am and up at 6am - she cries for about 40-60mins


----------



## killmodell

Hi Jem

We have had our Ginger for a month now. It sure seems like there is no 'one size fits all' to the crate training... I feel a little guilty in saying this but Ginger cried for about 10 minutes the first night and ever since has been a model prisoner since... This is what we do:

1) We have the 42" crate in our bedroom (possible just hearing someone calms her down?)
1A) The first couple nights we made sure to not put her in until she was ZONKED to begin with...
2) We put a cardboard box in the back half of the crate and covered it with blankets in order to cut the size of the crate down... she also likes to get on top of the box sometimes so we just call it her upstairs and downstairs...
3) We put a blanket over the crate at all times as she seems to like this just fine and possibly cuts down on the distractions?
and
4) NEVER open the crate if she is whining. Wait until that has stopped before letting her out...

Those are what I can think of... I am sure that Amber will adjust so just stay consistent and may your nights eventually be sleepful and uninterrupted


----------



## emilycn

Ha! Model prisoner... that's great.

Jem, kudos on the positive attitude during this most trying part of vizsla parenthood. Yes, I think 3 hours is a bit long for a pup so young, even though the oft-cited formula for amount of time in crate = 1 hour per age in months + 1.

As to the crate divider, it's hard for me to picture the gaps you're talking about... the divider that came with my crate hooked to the bars of the crate, so there was a slight gap (an inch or two) at the bottom, but none at the sides. I'd definitely suggest putting the divider back in though---as you've seen, a 42-inch crate provides plenty of room for a 7-week-old puppy to potty on one side, and sleep unaffected on the other. The point of dividing the crate is to provide enough room so that the dog can be comfortable (stand up, turn around, lay down), but not enough room that they can crap comfortably in the crate and retreat to the opposite corner to avoid the consequences of doing so. It's why crate training is such a valuable tool in house training---not wanting to potty in their confined space teaches the puppy to hold it. You could try lining the divider with cardboard from the box the crate came in (or anything else that might block the gaps until she's too big to fit though them).


----------



## Jem Hornby

Thanks so much for your replies, it feels good not to be alone, thanks.

Ginger sounds like the perfect V killmodell, perhaps we will try the crate in our bedroom and maybe the cardboard box.

We put the divider back in last night with cardboard around it, great idea emily, it worked in the sense that it kept her on the correct side but oh my last night was soooo hard, she cried ALL night with gaps of silence for about 20mins in between, she also continues to poop all in crate even though she has been doing it outside it's like she gets herself into such a state that she poops.

Our last dog was a staffy, we had him for 15 years, perhaps its so long ago that i don't remember but i forgot how hard this was. My kids are 9 and 7 so they help out too but to say we are struggling is an understatement.

Any words of encouragement would be greatly welcomed guys, please tell me it gets easier.... i feel sorry for her as she just wants to cuddle in, my husband is talking about doing away with the crate but i think that will make things worse? - Help :/ x


----------



## Jem Hornby

Here's some pics of the noisy, messy lil love xx


----------



## Jem Hornby

:'(


----------



## mswhipple

Welcome to the forums, Jem Hornby!! ;D Your little girl is a real heartbreaker... Just adorable!! ;D ;D ;D

Can't help you with the crate training, as I do not own a crate. I can see where they might be useful, but personally, I've just never seen the need...


----------



## mutley66

Our v Ruby did cry in her crate but patience proved the winner and now she loves her own time in her crate. We simply sat on the floor next to the crate in the evening until she fell asleep, and then ignored the cries.
The only 'issue' we had was the 3rd night. She was 8 weeks old. Ruby quickly learnt that if she stood on her back legs she could get her head through the gaps in the top of the crate. We thought this was cute until, 2.30am she appered at the bottom of our bed. I was shocked as I really though someone had got in our home and opened the crate. Once I got down stairs I was more confused as the crate was still locked. It took us a while to figure out Ruby had stood on her back legs and got her head out of the crate, then used the side of the crate to climb up, out and on top of the crate. She then jumped from the top of the crate to the floor (3ft height) and then scaled the stairs for the very first time to find our bedroom (she had yet to be shown upstairs). I was stunned she managed to do this in the pitch black and without injuring herself. Initialy it really freaked us out trying to understand how she escaped, and the above is the only possible answer (i hope!). We laugh about it now, but typing this it does remind me how scary it was! and how lucky Ruby was not to hurt herself. The next morning her new nickname was 'Schofield' named after the character from Prison Break. I gues being intelligent dogs, V's can put their mind to anything...


----------



## dextersmom

Stick.With.It.

I know it's awful in the beginning! Be glad she's only crying. Dexter barked bloody murder for weeks and it sounded like we had a pack of wolves in our house at night. It does get better!! Chances are you will need to crate her during the day at some point anyways, and she will still need to be crate trained for that. 

With both our pups, we got a small wire crate as well. That way it was easier to move them around the house and try out different things. I didn't like having to try and lug a giant crate into our bedroom, into the guest room, etc. multiple times a day. Dexter was so loud that it also allowed us to put him in a (well ventilated!) closet at night to muffle some of the noise. I also liked Dexter to have access to his crate while we were home so we could toss treats in it for him to find but we knew we didn't want him having free run of our bedroom.

My best suggestion would just be to try out some different things. Dexter hated being crated in our room (he doesn't like to see us and not be able to get to us) but Birch did fantastic crating next to our bed (which a lot of people swear by). Every dog is different!

Try sitting next to the crate (silently) and see if they will settle while you are still nearby. Try putting a littermate sized stuffed animal in the crate (maybe warm it up a bit in the dryer first too). Try putting a dirty t-shirt that smells like you in the crate. Try covering the crate. See what seems to help and what doesn't and go from there. NEVER let out a crying pup. Wait until the 2 seconds they stop to let them out.

Also, can you pinpoint what time she seems to potty in her crate and try to preempt it? So if you know she goes between say, 2 and 3 in the morning, set an alarm and take her out for a potty break at 1:30 instead. Both our pups were able to hold their potty for 3 hours at a time. It might just be that she's upset she's alone in there.


----------



## dextersmom

Also, is she just crying for an hour AFTER you crate her? If that's the case, let her cry it out. But if she wakes up in the middle of the night and starts crying, it probably means she needs a potty break.


----------



## emilycn

Ah the puppy belly... how I miss it. 

I second everything dextersmom said, and also add that earplugs---especially for the kids---might be a good idea so that y'all can get some sleep when the puppy just. won't. shut it. If you do go that route, though, i'd set alarms as DM suggested until you're sure she can make it through the night without needing to go.


----------



## Jem Hornby

Thanks dextersmom, mutley66 and emily I really appreciate this support and feedback!!

My husband has been off work today so has spent more time working with her toilet training so that's going well, we also added raw beef mince to her proplan yesterday and going forward which seems to have stopped the splats (sorry for the detail lol). 

Arr bless her she's such a good lil girlie already coming to call and sitting, so she screams like a dog possessed at night... we can't have it all lol.

I had a chat with my husband at lunchtime and we agreed to keep at the crate training, we never gave in to letting our kids sleep in our bed so we shouldn't give in with Amber.

We have been setting alarms for 3am and 6am but you may be right dextersmom about setting it a bit earlier. I will try sitting next to the crate to settle too. She's happy to go in and out of her crate and to eat in there, she goes in and lies down quietly with her teddy while we eat our dinner no problem (she can see us). As soon as she hears someone coming to her in the middle of the night she stops yelping so she has always been quiet when we let her out.

Thanks for all this help guys, we're feeling so much more optimistic now even if the neighbours hate us 

Jem xxx


----------



## dextersmom

Jem said:


> She's happy to go in and out of her crate and to eat in there, she goes in and lies down quietly with her teddy while we eat our dinner no problem (she can see us).


It sounds like she does OK in the crate when she's near you. I'd definitely try putting her crate by your bed and see how that works. With our weim pup, I'd lay on the floor next to her crate for a few minutes until she fell asleep and then go sleep in the bed. If she starts doing well with that, you can progressively move the crate further and further away from your bed (and into another room, etc.)



Jem said:


> As soon as she hears someone coming to her in the middle of the night she stops yelping so she has always been quiet when we let her out.


Learning that is half the battle! Keep up the good work


----------



## Zaptinfamily

Hello, I am new to this forum. We are planning to add a vizsla puppy to our family this fall. We will be first time dog owners so I am researching and learning so much.
I hope it is going better with the crate training- I was wondering if you tried the recommendation to move the crate to your bedroom?
Being new to crate training I am wondering where to keep the crate. I think it would be helpful to have the crate on the main level where people will be most of the time. But with Vizslas always wanting to be with people is it too far away at night? If you start with it in your room when they are a puppy is there a possibility of moving it later, or would that be too hard? Could you have a two crates so at night they could be close to you, but also one on main level for naps and crating when you are away from home?
Any input would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## hotmischief

Have you tried putting a hot water bottle in a fluffy cover in with your pup, also a t-shirt that you have worn with your scent on it.

I have a 16 wk old wirehaired vizsla who we had the same problem with. We did all the excellent suggestions you have been given. We lasted 4 weeks with ear plugs and pillows over our heads, etc. Sadly instead of getting better our pup got worse, and was getting really stressed, so after 4 weeks we put our 3 year old wire boy in his bed beside the puppy's crate - that solved our problem. 

I know recognise that our puppy suffers from separation anxiety, so whilst we now sleep at night we can't leave him on his own during the day. We are working hard to solve this problem with short sessions in his crate and only letting him out when he stops screaming. The issue is not a dislike of the crate as he goes in and out of it on his own.

It might be worth having the crate in your bedroom so she knows you are there, you can let her out if she needs to go to the toilet. Gradually move the crate a bit further away from you until she is in the hall and so on.

Good luck, I really feel for you but you will get there in the end and it will be worth it.


----------



## Canadian Expy

Hello Zaptinfamily, and congrats in your upcoming new addition 

Having the two crates, one in the main area and one in the bedroom with you where you sleep is exactly what we did. The crate that we kept in our bedroom started out with it right beside our bed so that our pup knew he was not alone, and that way I could also hear him if he needed to go out. Over time as the pup got more comfortable we moved the crate a little further away from the bed, but against the wall in the room. Starting out with the crate being right beside we had very minimal fuss from the pup and he settled in very quickly with no significant screaming and crying during the night (thankfully!). We also put a t-shirt into the crate with the pup that I had worn for a few nights so that it would get my scent on it and also provide comfort.

There is a lot of valuable information on this forum to help you prepare for the big day. The search bar is very useful for finding answers to common questions, but don't be afraid to ask any


----------



## Jem Hornby

Zaptinfamily said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum. We are planning to add a vizsla puppy to our family this fall. We will be first time dog owners so I am researching and learning so much.
> I hope it is going better with the crate training- I was wondering if you tried the recommendation to move the crate to your bedroom?
> Being new to crate training I am wondering where to keep the crate. I think it would be helpful to have the crate on the main level where people will be most of the time. But with Vizslas always wanting to be with people is it too far away at night? If you start with it in your room when they are a puppy is there a possibility of moving it later, or would that be too hard? Could you have a two crates so at night they could be close to you, but also one on main level for naps and crating when you are away from home?
> Any input would be appreciated! Thanks!


Hey Zaptinfamily!!

We didn't bother moving the crate to the bedroom in the end, we decided that to work with our life the crate should be in our kitchen-diner. After the first couple of weeks crying etc Amber has settled just fine with the crate being left where it was. 

I wouldn't waste your money on two crates, they learn to adapt  

At first we had an old blanket over the top of the crate but we've now got a proper crate cover which is well worth getting. 

Jem x


----------



## Zaptinfamily

Thank you for the response! I hope to learn a ton over the next few months!
Jen


----------



## MCD

You need to read about the adventures we had with Dharma in the beginning. Talk about a tough case. Nothing worked. In the end she ended up with a completely different kind of crate, we had to deal with 2 cats causing anxiety, my husband has a big soft spot for her and let her sleep in our bed.(This causes a whole new set of privacy issues.)
All in all at 21 months old things are finally good with the crate. I'm not sure if I can trust her not to destroy anything yet....... I may never.


----------

